# Simon Patrick



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2006)

Simon Patrick (1626 - 1707), was a well-respected Anglican bishop and biblical commentator. 

This site shows pictures of his memorial: http://www.bluepig.plus.com/BGS/Boys/P/patrick_s.htm


----------

